# So this is how it ends?.......



## feeling useless (Sep 10, 2013)

Found out my husband is having an affair, its been ongoing 2 months now. He says he confused and is moving out again for the second time " not surprised" . I talked to this girl today in a civil manner. She is pregnant "not my husbands" baby........ I don't get it but I suppose it is what it is. My husband found out I had been talking to her and he had the nerve to get mad at me....lol. I feel I had every right to know. I am just fed up with the whole situation. I was a faithful wife and I expected for him to be faithful too. On a good not the other girl is mad at him  like I am supposed to care about his feelings........ I asked for a divorce first he says yes, I asked again to confirm and he says he needs "time" to think he doesn't know what he wants.....so now what? Do I have to wait on him to agree now? I want this over with, I need it be done!


----------



## JustGotDroppedABomshell (Aug 24, 2013)

You'll hear this a lot here on TAM. You need to detach yourself. You need to focus on you. You can't change your situation but you can focus on you. You sound like a great wife that any man can be lucky to have. 

Focus on clearing your head. Nobody makes the right decision when theyre angry, upset, and frantic. Read divorce busters (great book), go to a gym,go to a counselor, go to church, or anything else that will help you get your mind clear. 

My wife left me and we are doing a trial seperation now. I was crying, begging, screaming, and anything else to get her to reconsider. By me doing that I was pushing her away while she needed space.I was reminding her of the negative actions that drifted us apart instead of reminding her of the good. 

I'm sure someone else here may tell you to tell her husband/BF about your husband and her affair. I have no opinion about that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hereinthemidwest (Oct 7, 2010)

He's in the LUST date of his affair. Even if you were to try again...he would be seeking around your back. So who's baby???

FILE let him know you mean business. You can always not go through with it if YOU BOTH agreed to try again. 

It's hard I know. But living with someone who cheating is harder!


----------



## feeling useless (Sep 10, 2013)

This is very difficult, I feel the need to just throw my hands up...... as much as it hurts to let him go, and right now its killing me. Our marriage is not perfect and we've been through hard times and I have stayed by his side. I guess I assumed he would do the same. Stupid for thinking that I know. I am in no way in a financial situation where I can afford to keep things comfortable for my two little brothers I have been raising since birth. I am a full time student and homemaker. I am supposed to graduate in April of next year. Both of the boys have ADHD and I am constantly running to doctors appts with them. Up until now it was no problem since we could get by on the child support I get for the boys and my husbands income from work. I will no doubt have to move, hopefully without having to put the boys in a new school, and go find some sort of job, I haven't worked since 2004, as well as keep up with the kids health care, and school because I really want to try and finish.........I have to finish somehow........I am trying to sort it all out but I cant get a sold plan together with so little money it only goes so far............so if anyone has been in this situation before how did you get through it in one piece?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

feeling useless said:


> This is very difficult, I feel the need to just throw my hands up...... as much as it hurts to let him go, and right now its killing me. Our marriage is not perfect and we've been through hard times and I have stayed by his side. I guess I assumed he would do the same. Stupid for thinking that I know. I am in no way in a financial situation where I can afford to keep things comfortable for my two little brothers I have been raising since birth. I am a full time student and homemaker. I am supposed to graduate in April of next year. Both of the boys have ADHD and I am constantly running to doctors appts with them. Up until now it was no problem since we could get by on the child support I get for the boys and my husbands income from work. I will no doubt have to move, hopefully without having to put the boys in a new school, and go find some sort of job, I haven't worked since 2004, as well as keep up with the kids health care, and school because I really want to try and finish.........I have to finish somehow........I am trying to sort it all out but I cant get a sold plan together with so little money it only goes so far............so if anyone has been in this situation before how did you get through it in one piece?


You might want to check to see if the boys can get disability based on their ADHD. Check out SSI benefits. Your state might have a disability too.


----------

